# search & rescue



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good Lord this poor man could be anywhere, I work with seniors and had quite a few with Alzheimer's. Most of them take of and try to go home, where ever home was when they where little. I had one that was found 100 miles away from her home, safe and sound. Maybe though these 2 dogs he can be found easyer. Hope and pay.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow that is unbelievable. I cna;t imagine someone picking him AND two dogs up.

Hooch


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

So sad. My husband is the administrator of a nursing home and those alzheimer patients just tear at my heart. I wonder what the weather is like there...prayers that he is found.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Will cross post to GR rescues


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that he will be found safe and sound with his pups. And that a nice person picked him up and will take him to the police station or a hospital. It is so sad when someone with Alzheimers goes missing. Will keep prayers and good thoughts that he will be found safe.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Prayers that both the old man and goldens will be found and brought to safety.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Placing them in our thoughts and prayers for a quick, safe return!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is awful. That is such a terrible disease and the thought of that man out there by himself someone with two dogs is just a terrible thought. I hope someone can find them.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Cross posted to the local GR Rescues here as well...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying.*

I am praying for the older gentleman and the two Golden Retrievers.

I pray that a Good Samaritan picked he and his two babies up.

I'm going to post this on Petfinder in Lost and Found section.


----------

